# Green Heron pics taken with Nikon  D7100 and Nikon 600mm 5.6 MF lens



## MSnowy (Jul 23, 2013)

1



2


3


4


----------



## WesternGuy (Jul 23, 2013)

Nice shots.  I like the first one best as it shows the bird in its surroundings.  Not sure what it is doing in the third one though.

WesternGuy


----------



## MSnowy (Jul 23, 2013)

Thank you. I'm not sure whats going on in #3. I've been searching with no results.


----------



## Dinardy (Jul 23, 2013)

Looks like he's sticking his tongue out at you


----------



## coastalconn (Jul 23, 2013)

How do you like the D7100? seems like a pretty good set up..  Are these actual 100% crops at 720 x 480 or downsized?


----------



## MSnowy (Jul 24, 2013)

Dinardy said:


> Looks like he's sticking his tongue out at you



Ya I'm not sure what that is



coastalconn said:


> How do you like the D7100? seems like a pretty good set up..  Are these actual 100% crops at 720 x 480 or downsized?



I like it. The buffer is slow compared the D300 but the focus seems faster, especially when used with 70-200 f2.8g ed vr ll. These are downsized.


----------



## matthewo (Jul 24, 2013)

these look good. after using a 500mm P manual focus lens I admire your work of live birds with a manual focus lens.


----------



## Derrel (Jul 24, 2013)

Pretty cool. That's a mighty long lens!


----------

